# LG TV



## KittieDanger (Nov 8, 2015)

TV was fine last night, today "no power", remote MKJ40653801, has power, the power button is not lit on tv (usually red when off, blue when tv is on) I have tried plugging into other sockets although the one it's plugged into has a surge protector & power. Is there anything I can do or os it time to get a new tv? Thanks!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

I recommend that you contact LG about this issue to see if you are still under a warranty.


----------



## KittieDanger (Nov 8, 2015)

Thank you, I downloaded manual, went through all troubleshooting to no avail. It's actual model is 22LG30-UA & prone to problems. Unfortunately the warranty has expired a few months ago. I appreciate your help :smiley_cat:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Depending on your location etc; it might be worth getting a local techie to look, it could be just a blown fuse inside, or something major requiring lots of pennies to fix.


----------

